

Vessel.io - kodeshpa
https://www.vessel.io/

======
Lazare
Okay, I spent two minutes.

...I have no idea what this is. It's for building...apps? Apparently mobile
apps. Maybe ios/Android apps? Okay, I want to build an app, is this relevant
for me? Is this like...phonegap? Or unity? Or is this some sort of ad network?
Or analytics? What is this?

Oh, and how much is it? The price calculator helpfully informs me that if I
have 4 apps then that's $12/month, + $0 for the 0 developers, for a total of
$0/month, in addition to the $10/base cost. So is that....$12, or $0, or $10,
or $22/month? Also, I'd obviously need at least one login to the "command
center" (or is that obvious? What is the command center? Do I need a login?
Why do more than one developers need a login?). But developers apparently cost
money, but I can't set the number of developers unless I add Team Management
for $20/month, and then I can set developers, including to 0 (come to that, I
can set the number of apps to 0 to; this implies the product is useful with no
apps? Is it?), but the total is still $0/month no matter what, plus the
$10/month base cost, except I think it must be plus $30/month...or not?
Honestly, I'm confused.

Oh, and some bits of the site react poorly to narrow or moderate page widths,
including the pricing calculator of doom. Responsive coding to hide the
calculator on narrow screens is fine, but it fails to init properly on narrow
screens, so if you then make your browser window wider, it's stuffed. Even
more so than normally.

On the plus side: I guess I've got to give some credit for the most annoying
mystery-meat navigation I've seen. The tiny "planets" move so fast, it takes a
significant amount of work to actually get it to stop. And doing so tells
me...

...symbolification? Whatever that is? I think? Except my mouse moved, and now
the planet is gone ...off canvas? And I can't see it. And now it's back, or
maybe a new one is back, since they all look the same, and they vanish and
reappear, and can't really be tracked. Except this one can't really be hovered
over, maybe because there's a dead zone, or maybe it's a bug, or maybe it's
lag, or maybe it's that this one doesn't have a tooltip. Who knows? Who cares?
But the more I play with the ...menu? The worse it works; now nothing is light
up, but putting the mouse in random places makes planets across the screen
light up; it seems to be getting steadily further out of sync.

------
petervandijck
It's pretty but the writing is terrible.

Everyone here (and me) seem confused with your value proposition. Let's break
it down. And I am going to guess that the product is debugging tools for
mobile apps?

"The Next Generation of App Building" -> this tells me almost nothing.
Rewrite: "A comprehensive suite of tools to debug your mobile apps."

The next paragraph is pretty full of empty words too: "Vessel provides a
comprehensive suite of tools in one vehicle, making it easy to solve problems
and track progress - so developers can focus on inventing and building better
mobile apps." Removing empty words: -> "All the tools you need in one place -
so you can focus on building better mobile apps." Ah, that's better already.

Now, you can probably drop "A comprehensive suite of tools to debug your
mobile apps." because "All the tools you need in one place - so you can focus
on building better mobile apps." says the same thing.

Much shorter! Make that the headline.

One more round of editing to remove needless words (and add information about
what KIND of tools these are):

"All the mobile debugging and profiling tools you need in one place."

Still needs lots of work, but you see what I mean by trying to improve the
content. Remove needless words. Add actual meaning.

Add some actual information for developers below it in a paragraph. Like:
works with iOs and Android. Free trial. Example implementation code.

Anyone else want to rewrite? I'm not the best writer.

~~~
petervandijck
From your blog post: "A one-stop testing, distribution, and feedback platform
for mobile apps."

MUCH better! Use that.

------
syvolt
What an odd site, nothing is explained at all.

I had to dig up an old blog post to even figure out what was being offered
here.

[http://blog.vessel.io/post/49991833111/zubhium-is-now-
vessel...](http://blog.vessel.io/post/49991833111/zubhium-is-now-vessel-the-
next-generation-of-app)

------
cinbun8
There are a couple of problems with this landing page.

* Two minutes in and I don't know what the product is. What problem does this solve ?

* Some of those floating bubbles are so small and travel so fast that I cant be bothered to move my mouse to hover over them. You are making the user "work" to know the product. Knowing the product should be less work, especially for early adopters.

* I was unable to find the sign up page. Finally found it under `subscribe`. Not the best word to choose.

* The pricing is confusing. For 5 apps: Total - 0$; Application - 20$; Base - 10$;. I'm not sure what that is.

------
kodeshpa
Hi All,

Vessel's, Co-Founder here. Really appreciate your feedback and we are updating
site to target the issues you guys discussed.

Let me brief you. Vessel provides all the tools you need in one place form
beta to launch in app store and beyond - so you can focus on building better
mobile apps. here is a overview of all tools.

1\. Crash Analysis with heat maps [http://cl.ly/OqFm](http://cl.ly/OqFm)

2\. Crash severity tracking : [http://cl.ly/OqHJ](http://cl.ly/OqHJ)

3\. In app support desk

4\. Beta Distribution for iOS as well as Android :
[http://cl.ly/PdHI](http://cl.ly/PdHI)

make sense now ?

------
jfarmer
I have no idea what this is. d3 meets Hackers, the movie?

------
tudborg
It is very unclear what the goal of this page(product?) is.

Really, just add a paragraph or 2 on the frontpage with a "What is Vessel"
heading.

------
appleflaxen
That is really hard page to use.

The tiny targets in the background need me to hover over them to find out
there is content behind them? And only once I hit them will they tell me what
that content is?

Since the product seems like it has /something/ to do with visualization, this
is kind of an anti-endorsement for the product.

~~~
petervandijck
Oh, those flying balls actually DO something?

------
zachlatta
Looks neat! The user should immediately be able to understand what Vessel is
without scrolling though. After scrolling through the page it appears that
Vessel is an app analytics platform? "The Next Generation of App Building"
sounds like you made Unity for iOS apps.

------
dennybritz
Looks nice, but unfortunately I have no idea what the product actually does (=
no signup) :)

------
stephanos2k
From what I know the "Visualization" could be the most important aspect of
this tool as other tools don't make the best job at this.

------
tpsc
I don't know what it is but the landing page looks great

------
colinm
USP front & center please.

